# Work.



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

To all the guys in the third district, there's work in Harrisburg, Shamokin, South Jersey, and there was work in Delaware.
We have members out there NOW. Get off your asses and sign those books.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> To all the guys in the third district, there's work in Harrisburg, Shamokin, South Jersey, and there was work in Delaware.
> We have members out there NOW. Get off your asses and sign those books.


You really have to drive around two or three states to stay busy??


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

B W E said:


> You really have to drive around two or three states to stay busy??


In my area most of Union electricians are out of work. Looking at a year or more off. It's either sit at home or go and put food on your table. Certain areas have made it through this terrible economy with no problem. Personally I have been off for almost 5 months this year and it's definitely not my work ethic or skill level.

I hope work turns around soon for all areas.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> In my area most of Union electricians are out of work. Looking at a year or more off. It's either sit at home or go and put food on your table. Certain areas have made it through this terrible economy with no problem. Personally I have been off for almost 5 months this year and it's definitely not my work ethic or skill level.
> 
> I hope work turns around soon for all areas.


My helper recently left to go work for the union. He started on a Monday with them and by Friday had put in his request for unemployment. Are you able to work for non union shops in the meantime? He's been working for me and a buddy of mine ever since.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

No we are not allowed to work non-union as an apprentice. However as a journeyman you can salt. I believe at most times the last thing a non-union shop wants is some union guy trying to get the other guys to go union though.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Here you are not indentured for 30 days so they can bounce you from the program faily easily. If you cant keep a job as an apprentice for thirty days then you probably wouldn't make it through the program.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I dont understand the desire to be perpetually un/under employed. What is the reward that outweighs that risk?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

B W E said:


> I dont understand the desire to be perpetually un/under employed. What is the reward that outweighs that risk?


You guys have you heads up your rears.
This is a recent phenomenon. All you open shop guys act like being union means you'll never ever work. It couldn't be further from the truth. The fact is, before 2008, most of the IBEW had damn near full employment and if there was a local that didn't, there was almost always a place to go and make top dollar wages and benefits. My local had hundreds of travelers for at least a decade before the down turn.

Oh, and I know for a fact, there's tons of open shop guys out of work right now too.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Unions are bad......


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B W E said:


> I dont understand the desire to be perpetually un/under employed. What is the reward that outweighs that risk?


 What are you talking about? for the last decade it was a walk through almost every local.You could pick and choose which job you wanted and most jobs were full time plus as much overtime as you could handle. The union shops will come out of this fairly quickly as commercial projects usually take off before residential we are seeing a cleared book by spring based on the number of large projects in this area.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> What are you talking about? for the last decade it was a walk through almost every local.You could pick and choose which job you wanted and most jobs were full time plus as much overtime as you could handle. The union shops will come out of this fairly quickly as commercial projects usually take off before residential we are seeing a cleared book by spring based on the number of large projects in this area.


Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.... Never had any interaction with union guys outside of this forum, and for the length of time I've been here all you read about is them looking for work.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

B W E said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.... Never had any interaction with union guys outside of this forum, and for the length of time I've been here all you read about is them looking for work.


The site I'm on has over a hundred electricians on it.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

B W E said:


> You really have to drive around two or three states to stay busy??


It's actually a benefit to be in this area and do this. Lots more options.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B W E said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.... Never had any interaction with union guys outside of this forum, and for the length of time I've been here all you read about is them looking for work.


 None taken , you joined this site in a huge downturn so everyon non union and union alike are hurting. One major job that is slowly making its way through the system is a second nuke at Reform.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B W E said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.... Never had any interaction with union guys outside of this forum, and for the length of time I've been here all you read about is them looking for work.


I'm union and I've been working full-time (or darn close) prior to and after 2008. Still am.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't mind taking time off. Especially after working tons of OT I need to recharge. I specially like when I can time it to take a month or two in the summer and chill with the kids.


----------

